# 5,6mm Graphitmine, womit spitzen?



## M1ghtymage (9. Januar 2011)

Morgen zusammen,

da ich für Mathe unbedingt einen guten Bleistift brauche und überhaupt nicht mit herkömmlichen Stiften zurecht komme, habe ich mir einen Fallminenhalter von Koh I Noor gekauft. Dieser hat 5,6mm breite Minen.
Dicke Dinger sind das! Geht wunderbar mit zu schreiben. Nur leider weiß ich nicht, womit ich das spitzen soll  Herkömmliche Spitzer funktionieren da nicht. Vom Hersteller wird empfohlen, sich ein Skalpell zu kaufen. Dieses möchte ich aber ungern immer mit zur Schule nehmen. Außerdem kommt mir das Spitzen per Skalpell etwas umständlich vor.

Kennt sich jemand von euch damit aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uachu (9. Januar 2011)

Schau mal auf der Seite hab da bissi weiter unten nen Anspitzer gefunden für 5,6 mm Minen, hoffe das hilft dir ein bissi!

http://www.fuellhalter.de/index.php?list=KAT157


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

lol hab mich voll verlesen...

sah für mich so aus wie
" 5,6ml Gramphetamine, womit spritzen?" 

das ding sieht echt monströs aus, kommt das durch das foto? dann nimm ruhig das skalpell in die schule, denn das ding da eignet sich viel besser als waffe ^^

in mathe bräuchtest du doch eher was sehr dünnes für präzise zeichnungen und so, oder?


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab grad gedacht du willst dir Graphit spritzen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> " 5,6ml Gramphetamine, womit spritzen?"



Das dachte ich beim ersten Mal lesen auch... :S


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> " 5,6ml Gramphetamine, womit spritzen?"



Jupp, dito.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid da nicht die einzigen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Januar 2011)

Fantastisch. Nach der richtigen Antwort nur noch Spam - ich mach' hier mal dicht.

Schaut Euch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder die Forenregeln an. Ich hab' keinen Bock, Verwarnungen auszuteilen, darum weise ich heute mal einfach nur darauf hin...


----------

